# How I did at the fair, 3 crafts



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I entered 4 items in our large county fair this year. Every item garnered a ribbon, which really surprised me. 

Second place ribbon for a handcrafted greeting card - mine included the incire technique as well as a 3-d lace butterfly.

Second place for a machine knit tuck stitch cowl in bamboo yarn

First place for a "nature painting using leaves/foilage to paint on paper or canvas"

First place and Best of Show Machine Knitting for my lavendar lace sampler cardigan. 

I guess I have to start planning next year's entries.


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Congratulations!
Beautiful work!
Love the sweater!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

lovetheocean said:


> Congratulations!
> Beautiful work!
> Love the sweater!


Ditto.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations, well done.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Well done you.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you for the pics. They are all well worth the ribbons. :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

The Sandwich Fair! I missed it this year
darn it!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!
Your cardigan is beautiful!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations on all your ribbons, Love the last cardigan.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful work; the ribbons are definitely well deserved!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations,fabulous work and well deserved ribbons.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

have you the pattern for the machine knit cardi or did you design it yourself and not kept the pattern love everything you have shown us


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

All are nice, but I love the cardigan. That ribbon should be blue! Congratulations on all your wins.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You did very well. Congratulations.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your success!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations, you earned those ribbons. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow that is a real haul of ribbons good for you. Love the lavender sweater and am not surprised that it won the best in show. It is truly lovely.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations. Your sweater is amazing. The color is so pretty to. So what is in mind for next year? Also the painting is gdeat did you use the leaves as a kinda stamp then fill in?


----------



## bbarr (Mar 19, 2014)

Congratulations on all your ribbons. The sweater is beautifully made.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations, great job!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Well done! They all look good :thumbup:


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

All your projects are very nice, but I especially like the cardigan. I checked your Ravelry projects page for more information on the sweater and am disappointed to see that it was machine knit--not disappointed in you, because it is beautiful, but disappointed that I can't duplicate it (no machine, and no skill in that method). You should be very proud of achievements in so many varied fields.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice work!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

All items are terrific, not surprised you won so many ribbons.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

That's awesome, congrats! All of your items are fabulous!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful work! Congratulations!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Your pieces are beautiful. Congrats on the ribbons.

SEA


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Even better when the ribbon is purple! You deserved the recognition.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations. I was at our local fair at the weekend and, enjoyedvlooking at the knitted things...too much hassle for me to do as it's an hour away


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done! What versatility.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

How wonderful for you. All of your entries are great, but I really like the card and the sampler cardigan. I'm sure winning all those ribbons will boost you imagination for what you'll come up with for next year's event.

Great job!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

All are very nice, but I absolutey adore the violet sweater.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Reba1 said:


> I entered 4 items in our large county fair this year. Every item garnered a ribbon, which really surprised me.
> 
> Second place ribbon for a handcrafted greeting card - mine included the incire technique as well as a 3-d lace butterfly.
> 
> ...


Just noticed this is Sandwich. .that's where I was and did admire that beautifil cardigan


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats - you walked away with some nice ribbons for some nice crafts.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Congratulations on your wins


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Score! Nice job!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> I entered 4 items in our large county fair this year. Every item garnered a ribbon, which really surprised me.
> 
> Second place ribbon for a handcrafted greeting card - mine included the incire technique as well as a 3-d lace butterfly.
> 
> ...


Everything is just lovely good for you!! I LOVE the picture with the leaves. Could you please tell me how it is done? It is beautiful.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

phylled1 said:


> have you the pattern for the machine knit cardi or did you design it yourself and not kept the pattern love everything you have shown us


You can see the details on my Ravelry page (link in my signature) - it is my own design, based on Mary Ann Oger's Mid Gauge Magic book. She has a sampler caridgan, but I used different stitches, changed one of hers (accidentally, and like it better) and then swatched, measured, and use KnitWare Sweaters 2.5 to draft the pattern. My "pattern" is a collection of several pages of notes, measurements and changes. I can't tell you how many times I reknit some sections.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Also the painting is gdeat did you use the leaves as a kinda stamp then fill in?


I covered each leaf with paint (some with multiple colors/layers) and then pressed the leaf onto the paper to print the image. then on to the next leaf, etc.

Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> All are nice, but I love the cardigan. That ribbon should be blue! Congratulations on all your wins.


 Thank you! Actually, Purple is the highest. It also had a blue ribbon on it for its category. But purple is best of show - all the machine knit categories. Totally unexpected.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

You are very talented.. beautiful work


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Love the cardigan! How does one top this for the next fair?


----------

